# Synvisc Injection J7325



## lcole7465 (Apr 12, 2018)

My pain doc injected 6 ml of Synvisc for a right knee injection. J7325 is per 1 mg. What would the correct way to code be?


----------



## dsaints.615@gmail.com (Apr 12, 2018)

*J7325*

2ml of synvisc is 16mg. Since your doctor gave 6ml then it would be 48mg. 20610 without imaging guidance; 20611 if with imaging then J7325 48 #of units.


----------

